# MKV GTI, which side marker bulbs are correct?



## derekjl (Jun 24, 2006)

I ordered a set of side marker bulbs from ECS Tuning and they are W3W (3 watt) as opposed to W5W (5 watt) as per ETKA. I pulled one of my old bulbs but can't make out the writing anymore. Someone help me out. Thanks. 

Bulb in question: N0177522 

http://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen-Golf_V--2.0T/Lighting/Side_Markers/ES466717/ 

What ETKA says: N0177532 "W5W-12V" 

Not sure if this was revised along the way because of issues with the housings melting...


----------



## xJOKERx (Apr 8, 2009)

Per Sylvania's website it's a W5W - 5 watt (2825) 

The bulbs you have will work, but it's not going to be as bright as the 5w version. 

I've never heard of any melting of any kind from the factory bulbs. Maybe if someone was using an aftermarket 11w W5W. I could see this generating more heat and causing problems because of the higher amp draw to the bulb. (ie: Silverstar Mini W5W)


----------

